# HELP!!! how much does a 180 gallon fish tank weight???



## KangolBrand

Im planning to buy a fish tank tommow/today. Its 180 gallons made of either 3/8 or 1/2 thick glass all around. Its 8 ft long by 2 ft wide by 18 inches high.

Q: Im trying to see how much just the glass tank itself weights.

Reason: So I can know how many people I need to bring to help me load it on the truck\

Looked every where for a damn tank calulator but no luck, everyone only have the total gallon calulators or water calulators total. Not just the glass tank itselft weights

So if anyone know of a site/link with that info to calulator the total weight of the glass tank ill be picking up tommow it would help me alot!

I aready got 3 people includeing myself... I dont think its that heavly but the owner does and so does my friends.

HELP ASAP!!!!!


----------



## blazednosferatu

About 350 pounds empty and 2000 pounds when its full


----------



## KangolBrand

thanks alot for the fast reply.... wow, everyone was saying 500 pounds and I was like I can still lift it but knowing its around 300 should be fine for 3 people. Thanks again.

is there a way to calualate it? by the measurements?


----------



## blazednosferatu

Ya no problem, i got it off some site but the dimensions were differnt but it was a 180 gallon so im thinking it should be the same


----------



## louisvillain2.0

my 180 is 1/2" glass, 6x2x2. Two of us moved it pretty easily. I'd say 3 for yours would be fine, extra person just coz of the possible awkwardness of manouvering 8ft of glass around.


----------

